# How to keep yourself busy when your housed up



## spudnic (Sep 27, 2011)

I am forced to live in a house. and im going fucking wingnut. I need something to occupy my time while im stuck here. Any ideas before i go fucking nuts.


----------



## flashinglights (Sep 27, 2011)

Hustle, make money. Lots of business plans work better with a safe quiet place to work out the behind the scenes stuff. From crafting to repair to resale you can do lots of things in a house that are tougher to do on the street. Look on Craigslist gigs section for ideas to get started.


----------



## bryanpaul (Sep 27, 2011)

learn to grow psilocybe mushrooms......


----------



## bryanpaul (Sep 27, 2011)

this is up there with this thread http://www.squattheplanet.com/threads/what-do-you-do-for-fun.8263/


----------



## spudnic (Sep 27, 2011)

let me add i live in an extremely small town like i mean fucking small so i can only busk in front of this little ass market once a week so i dont blow it up. im also on probation haha fuck


----------



## bryanpaul (Sep 27, 2011)

get some beads and a camera and go to work


----------



## makan kotoran (Sep 28, 2011)

Get some paracord,
learn how to do a slats hitch and make parachord bracelets/belts, useful as shit.
learn how to forge metal and then make knives, get better and make your own flick knives.
make a zine, learn how to make good smokebombs,
the list goes on and on.


----------



## Vixious (Sep 28, 2011)

pirate software and learn a new language


----------



## bryanpaul (Sep 28, 2011)

rubics cube


----------



## flashinglights (Sep 28, 2011)

Apply for food stamps.


----------



## ericafuckyea (Sep 28, 2011)

get a hustle.
just kidding. i second the food stamps. try to get ga too if they have it. im in cane hill arkansas rite now i bet you 100$ its smaller than yr town. when i was stuck in colorado springs forever i learned how to do stencil art, that was pretty neat. started writing a book, made some zines, drank alot by myself. lol. kinda sad. try learning a new instrument or some kind of craft. i feel for you tho, hope you get off probation soon.


----------



## acrata4ever (Sep 28, 2011)

i cut great stencils they dont even look like stencils. practice


----------



## acrata4ever (Sep 28, 2011)

oh and i forgot you can use stencils to blow up art on a wall with a desk lamp. you can cut animals from magazines take leaves branches and grass and trace a whole jungle in a room.


----------



## flashinglights (Sep 28, 2011)

Pick up tools and do all the small repairs that the people that live in the house are too busy/lazy/burnt out to do.


----------



## Peregrine (Sep 28, 2011)

Panhandle for more dough, =/= more drugs.


----------



## BakkaBakkaBakka (Sep 28, 2011)

spudnic said:


> let me add i live in an extremely small town like i mean fucking small so i can only busk in front of this little ass market once a week so i dont blow it up. im also on probation haha fuck


Haha, I know what that's like. I live in a small town and i've probably made about 3 dollars busking in the last year.


----------



## Dirty Rig (Sep 28, 2011)

i've been housed up for about a year now, staying at parents', friends' houses, etc. i'm working a shit job that pays well and gives me plenty of hours, saving up for my own place where i can grow a respectable garden and set up a library for my Pirate Books program (ask me about it!). i'm trying really hard to avoid staving off the boredom with drugs and booze which is harder than it sounds, but getting involved in projects is the most important thing you can do. putting my artistic flair to use, designing fliers/album art/merch for friends in bands has been a great use of my time, as well as patch-making, writing and creative outlets for boredom. also, Magic: The Gathering is a great, free way to kill an afternoon with yer friend. bong-rips optional 

ps: i've actually been making money off my writing! holy crap, dirty rig is a professional writer. watch out, hemingway. this drunkpunk's coming for ya


----------



## flashinglights (Sep 28, 2011)

+1 for Magic cards and killing time. If you're nerdy enough to post here asking how to kill time, you're nerdy enough to play Magic.


----------



## spudnic (Sep 28, 2011)

haha im thinking about making a garden a building a whole train out of wood, or maybe making a bird house?


----------



## 40 Hands (Oct 4, 2011)

ericafuckyea said:


> get a hustle.
> just kidding. i second the food stamps. try to get ga too if they have it. im in cane hill arkansas rite now i bet you 100$ its smaller than yr town. when i was stuck in colorado springs forever i learned how to do stencil art, that was pretty neat. started writing a book, made some zines, drank alot by myself. lol. kinda sad. try learning a new instrument or some kind of craft. i feel for you tho, hope you get off probation soon.



Ive been getting into stencils lately too, fun stuff!! I also have been writing zine articles for a couple zines out this way. Viva La Zines!!!


----------



## Fwingnut (Oct 4, 2011)

This thread makes me wanna stensil some magic cards for a zine, but I'm drunk+not bored so I guess I'll just drink some more instead.


----------



## 40 Hands (Oct 4, 2011)




----------



## Kim Chee (Oct 4, 2011)

Great idea! Grow bitch-tits!

make some wine, then let me know when the tasting will be.


----------



## luciferchrist (Oct 17, 2011)

Honestly, when I was in SLC I got Arson at a squat like an idiot, and Im on probation for 3 years. Right now Im Just traveling around CO for a while. Its easy and safe, and I still get my thrills mixed with alcohol induced excitement. Nothing Id get a facetat about.


----------



## TreyEZ (Oct 17, 2011)

make your own mini zine out of 1 sheet of paper. no staples or tape, just a couple cuts and folds.....

read some books, amass a collection of ebooks....

travel with google earth.
i have a website, thats not fully functional yet called freevirtualtravel.com,
mor details later.

learn to cook. take pictures of nature.
build your own hammock and backpack.

write poetry, find a girfriend.
pretend a girl online is your girlfriend, aka porn.

watch documentaries abou history, or places you want to go.

live out your dreams, boredom is your own fault.

do you remember when you were a kid, and you could play with
some sticks and cans........ entertain yourself.

make some home made bongo drums.

become a writer for a blog, or start your own.

learn a new language, esperando is interesting
as its a made up laguage with lots of uses.

you have he internet, the worlds at your fingertips,
how can you be bored....

do arts and crafts
whittle wood
braid line into keychains
make belts.
leather stampin is easy.

make stuff out of trash, reuse old bottles and such,
if you have free time, your options are endless.

make music, memories or drugs.

learn to make beer, wine,
learn to love drinking tea.

play solitaire with yourself.
play flash games on your cellphone.

make a homemade fishing pole,
make a homemade spear gun
make a homemade potato gun
make a homemade blowgun

investigate that powdered coffeemate is actually flammble.

pull some pranks on people.

have fun, live life, be happy


----------



## TheUndeadPhoenix (Oct 17, 2011)

spudnic said:


> let me add i live in an extremely small town like i mean fucking small so i can only busk in front of this little ass market once a week so i dont blow it up. im also on probation haha fuck


Make some crafts. Are you good with a knife? Are there alot of old people in town? Make walking sticks. See if there's any Wiccans in town and ask them if they want some wands.


----------

